# Help with Statement of Purpose (UCLA Screenwriting Professional Program)



## loon (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello,

I have been working on my statement of purpose for the UCLA Screenwriting Professional Program and would love whatever feedback could be offered. It is supposed to be a page long. I will also be applying for an MFA in screenwriting + filmmaking this fall, and will be using this letter as a base to continue into something longer. 

I am new to this website...should I post a copy of the SOP here, or possibly share with others through private message? What might be the best way to go about this? 

Thank you so much, community! I hope that you all are staying safe and healthy.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 2, 2020)

@Kira might be able to help you with this.


----------



## loon (Jun 2, 2020)

@Chris W thank you very much!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 2, 2020)

lillyloon said:


> @Chris W thank you very much!


She has an AMA too and check out the interview with USC admissions which is still relevant.


----------



## loon (Jun 4, 2020)

@Chris W I appreciate that, just sent a message. Thanks again!


----------



## Dev_paul (May 12, 2021)

I have decided to apply for UCLA Professional program in screenwriting. Im working on 1 page statement of purpose and was wondering if someone could give a look and feedback on it? Also, if there are any legit proofreading service you guys can recommend? Thanks


----------

